# Adding Lactose to American/ Oatmeal Stout



## Brew Forky (11/3/15)

I'm at a crossroads so thought I'd tap the collective knowledge of this site. I brewed my first AG Oatmeal/ American stout and she's sitting in the cube. I had a big taste during Hydrometer ceremonies, and although the flavours were all there, I did not pick up one hint of sweetness. It's a strong, dark bitter wort. From further reading, apparently American stouts can be like this, and not so enjoyable, but then again, this has a fair whack of porridge.

In my mind, I am driving down to the LHBS and picking up some Lactose and adding minimum 250g to the fermenter before I pour the cube. Am I over reacting, and it will all come out in the wash after fermentation?

I mashed at 68c and am using Notto. Recipe below:

*Pirate Stout* (American Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.08 %
Colour (SRM): 42.6 (EBC): 83.9
Bitterness (IBU): 40.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.07% American 2-Row
7.41% Chocolate
7.41% Flaked Oats
3.7% Crystal 40
3.7% Crystal 90
3.7% Roasted Barley

1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Willamette (5.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## danestead (11/3/15)

I just brewed a sweet stout and have it on tap atm. I used 300g of lactose in the mash but when kegged I thought it wasnt shining through as much as I would have liked so I dissolved another 200g in boiled water and pit it in the keg.

Sweet stouts have lactose in them and although a sweet stout is the only type of stout ive brewed, do you really want lactose in an oatmeal stout?


----------



## panspermian (11/3/15)

From what I have read about sweet stouts and oatmeal stouts, I believe sweet stouts use lactose for sweetness and oatmeal stouts use oats for sweetness.
I have been planning to brew an oatmeal stout for ages now. 
If you unsure of the bitterness maybe compare it with one the bitterest beers I know, Coopers Extra Stout.
I would personally want to brew something along the lines of a Sheaf Stout. Yum. (Sheaf use lactose).


----------



## Brew Forky (11/3/15)

I don't really want to add the lactose to an oatmeal stout. When I tasted it, a poor comparison would be like drinking a cup of extra strong espresso without sugar. Although I was basically drinking dark sugar water, I couldn't taste a drop of sweetness and wondered if any would come through after fermentation to balance the dark malts and 40IBUs.

I should just give it a shot as an oatmeal stout, but I just don't want to be sipping through 20L of stout thinking, "damn, I should have made it a bit sweeter."

From my readings, I believe oatmeal adds body and silkiness, whereas Lactose adds body and sweetness.


----------



## GalBrew (11/3/15)

Oats won't add sweetness to a stout, just adds body. Give it a go as an oatmeal stout and if you don't like it add lactose to the keg. Easy.


----------



## thylacine (11/3/15)

Award winning 'sweet' stout via lactose preboil:

https://thirstycrowbrewery.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/thirsty-crow-beer-bio-vanilla-milk-stout/

*MALT & MASHING:*
English Pale Malt 73%
Pale Crystal 6.6%
Pale Choc 5.8%
Black Patent 6.6%
Lactose 8% (added pre-boil)

Cheers...


----------



## Brew Forky (11/3/15)

Cheers for the replies lads, I am going to start fermentation tomorrow as is, and will keep you updated on the results. If it doesn't tickle my taste buds, then I will just have to make another one that does. I love this hobby. Did I just type "tickle my taste buds"?

That Thirsty Crow Vanilla Milk Stout looks like one I should add to the bucket list before I die from botulism due to cubing.


----------



## Brew Forky (2/5/15)

Just reporting back, this oatmeal stout is quite the drink. My issues with the sweetness seemed to disappear after the first sip. It has balanced out very nicely. Although it didn't taste quite like I imagined, I have no issues with the outcome. Even my Mrs who doesn't normally drink beer is getting into it. Not knowing what a stout was, she asked "Is this really beer?"

I plan to make it again ASAP as the bottles are vanishing sooner than expected, but substituting with Cascade instead of Williamette. I am relieved it turned out alright, as I pieced together the recipe from others instead of following a tried and tested.


----------

